# Any collectors of long rifles?



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been doing quite a bit of research lately on the old Kentucky and Pennsylvanian flintlocks. I'm looking into starting a collection from this period. The 55 to 60 inch "long guns." Problem is, man these things are expensive. The craftsmanship and history behind these weapons in unmatched. Some of the wood used to create these guns has all but vanished. 
Anybody in here have knowledge on these antiques? Places to buy? Good starter pieces?
Before this gets yanked for violating the TOS, I'm not looking to buy guns from this site. It's more of a discussion with other collectors. Sharing of idea's. Things to look for. Scams. Individuals and or groups to avoid. Places to research.
I'll add a bunch of info that I've stumbled across if there's an interest in keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

If you have the patience you might want to consider building one of your own. A few years ago I bought a piece of fiddleback maple with the idea of creating my own Kentucky Long Rifle. You can buy locks, barrels and stocks, plus everything else you might need at The Log Cabin in Lodi.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Pete,
I called one of the gunsmiths in my area today, he said he hasn't seen those guns around theses parts in a long time. He told me about the Log Cabin. I went to their web site today. They have "already made" replica's in the $470 range. Also, area's to build yer own. They do have a shootable replica that has caught my attention in the Pennsylvanian design. Lots of brass and the lenght I'm searching for.
I'm still kinda looking for the originals, albeit, a couple of thousand out of my price range.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No problem with this Thread as long as NO ONE trys to buy or sell anything. I'm sure there is some intrest in this area with all the members we have. We'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I have been a serious collector of antique fishing tackle since 1981. The best advice I can give you is , READ, READ, READ,...Go to shows, leave your $$ at home, and learn. The museum in Marietta used to have an exhibition in the winter, of Ohio half stock and full stock rifles. It was the best three hour drive I ever made, when I was interested in the rifles. There are many books and web sites dealing with them. When you are ready to buy, select only QUALITY items, the best you can afford. If you go for a large collection, you will eventually narrow it down to a small number anyhow. GOOD LUCK!! My top three collectibles: Antique Lures, Bamboo Fly rods, Ohio Rifles. I have narrowed my collection down to pre 1900 Pflueger lures.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

row,here's a site that should have some of what you're looking for.
www.gunsamerica.com
i do have one rifle that is a fairly rare weapon.it's a 1864 remington rolling block cadet #2 rifle in 50 caliber.the rolling blocks were a real popular model with both hunters and the military.many of these rifles were sold to foriegn militarys.
when this rifle was given to my father he was told that it was the 1st issue of training rifle at the west point academy.i still haven't been able to get that verified yet but it's a neat piece of history.a fellow that i spoke with at virginia minuteman antiques told me that he has only seen 3 of these rifles in the years that he has been dealing in firearms.
you may also do an internet search for virginia minuteman antiques.he seemed very knowledgeable on firearms and even phoned me at home to talk about my rifle.
from what i've learned about antique firearms if you are careful about what you purchase they are a good investment.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks DaleM.

Good info luredaddy. steelmagoo and I went down to Youngstown for a gun show over this past weekend. It was my first show in probably 15 years. We wern't thrilled with the show. There were no bargins on firearms. As far as muzzleloaders, there was only 1 guy set up selling them. He had all modern stuff. I'll keep my eyes open for larger shows. 
A friend of mine used to collect the bamboo fly rods. He bailed on them when he started his family. I've since lost touch with him. 
Good luck with your collection. I see ad's in the paper all the time, people looking for old fishing lures, paying "top dollar."

jeffmo, that's a great site. I've been in touch with a guy from Cali who had an old one for sale. Kinda leary with the fact that people in there only accept certified check or money order before they send you the gun. The site has some warnings about shady tactics. 
Theres a dealer that has a ton of the old relics for sale. He as an extensive collection. http://www.gundersonmilitaria.com/longarm.html

steelmagoo sent me this on the history of the Kentucky and Pa longarms. A great read for any history buff. http://www.airbum.com/NeatShtpix/LongRifle.html 

Great info guys. 
Thanks.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

hey R&W, try this website.-- american longrifle.com ----this a forum site that has all the answers yu can ask!!! great bunch of guys. ask and they answer!!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

If you're looking to build a pa or kentucky rifle, you might want to check out golden age arms in delaware , ohio-they have many different locks, barrels, and Many different grades of gunstock woods- also, lots of patchboxes, brass, etc , for replica building- I always thought thier tennesee mountain rifle kits looked nice, although not as flashy as a kentucky , maybe more suited to hunting, though-not sure if they have a website, but they used to be located on winter st. in delaware, next to the old buns restaurant- somebody from the central ohio area may know thier phone # 

'Rude Dog


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I was told he retired and closed up his shop??Dixie gun works is still in the catalog business and track of the wolfe has a catalog and web site.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

rac123, Impressive site. I spent way to much time scanning the post last night. Thank you for the info. 

Rude Dog, thanks for the info. That just might be the way for me to go. Most of the research to date has been on the relic's. As of now, they are way out of my price range, and I agree with my wife on that one  Might as well turn my attention towards building a shooter. The website rac123 posted has an area for people building or refinishing a muzzleloader.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Track of the wolfe has a vincent half stock 40 cal. kit for465 bucks. all quality!curly maple stock, percussion lock, not bad as parts are hard to find!unless yu can make a lot of them yourself? a 40 would be a good gun to squirrel,deer and target shoot with?i use a 36 cal to hunt groundhogs.

vincent was an ohio gun maker- john and son caleb.


----------



## clembo (Dec 14, 2004)

I am not sure if you guys are fimilar with the log cabin in Lodi. I know they have a lot of things


----------

